# Tension electrica en España



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

Quisiera saber, si alguien me puede confirmar la tension en España, pues dicen que es 220V, pero los multimetros marcan 230V - 234V etc... y quisiera saber cual es la mas proxima, para ajustar el multimetro.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2011)

Oficialmente 230V 50Hz (ya hace aaaaañooos que no es 220)
En la realidad eso no pssa nunca, oscila entre unos valores admisibles.


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

Gracias Scooter por contestar...
¿Entonces si pongo mi multimetro en medicion de Alterna, lo puedo ir ajustando hasta que marque 230V (ahora oscila etre 233-234-235) y estaria mas ó menos ajustado ó mejor lo dejo tal cual?

Un saludo


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Abr 15, 2011)

Que tipo de multimetro es digital o analógico?
Saludos


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

hola, el multimetro es digital.

Un saludo


----------



## cansi22 (Abr 15, 2011)

Medido a las 22.34 hora española:
227~228v Con uno digital


----------



## rash (Abr 15, 2011)

El nivel de tensión eléctrica en España para redes de baja tensión en instalaciones de viviendas es de 230V entre fase y neutro (alimentación monofásica, la de tu vivienda) Y 400V entre fases (alimentación trifásica) ... las variaciones dependerán de la distancia que exista entre el transformador de tu zona y tu vivienda (principalmente)...
El valor esta normalizado así desde el año 2002, antes era 220V y 380V
saludos


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

Gracias a todos.

Entonces creeis que debo ajustar el multimetro a 230V, ó dejarlo sobre 233V-235V que es lo que me mide actualmente?...
Tengo que decir que la central de distribución, estará sobre 1Km.

Un saludo


----------



## rash (Abr 15, 2011)

¿Pero tu multimetro que escala tiene?
Para medir con un multímetro tienes que ponerlo en una escala mayor a la tensión que vas a medir y ya está... 
si es autorango debes colocarlo en tensión alterna y verificar cual es la máxima tensión que puede medir... normalmente te lo pone junto a la bornera de entrada..
saludos


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

rash,,, lo de medir lo tengo claro... lo pongo en alterna en 750 que es la mas alta que tengo...

y al medir me da sobre 233-235v, y lo que queria saber es si debo ajustarlo actuando sobre la resistencia variable que tiene el multimetro, ó dejarlo como esta.

saludos.


----------



## Vin (Abr 15, 2011)

Como te han dicho oficialmente es 230, pero los valores en distintas zonas oscilan entre 220-240, incluso he visto peores, vivo en un octavo piso y me llegan 218 (supongo que por la acometida) , pero bueno, todos los electrodomésticos funcionan bien, pero roza el límite de caída de voltaje que establece el REBT.

Saludos


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

Bien, viendo que la medicion parece bastante razonable, lo dejaré asi. La duda era por si el multimetro daba una lectura erronea y necesitaba ajustarse...

Por mi parte, la duda a quedado resuelta.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Un saludo.


----------



## rash (Abr 15, 2011)

Ok.... El ajuste del multimetro (supongo que tienes uno analógico) es para ajustar la aguja a cero, es decir debes ajustarlo cuando no esté midiento nada... entonces con el ajuste te aseguras que indique la aguja el cero de la escala.... y después a medir...

... espero haberte ayudado
... saludos


----------



## Vin (Abr 15, 2011)

Dice claramente que el multímetro es digital.



nelobe dijo:


> hola, el multimetro es digital.
> 
> Un saludo


----------



## nelobe (Abr 15, 2011)

rash,,,
no, el multimetro es digital...
pero si lo desmontas, en el interior lleva dos resistencias variables, y una es para ajustarlo en Vdc y la otra para ajustarlo en Vac.


Te subo foto del interior de mi multimetro.
un saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2011)

No se te ocurra tomar como referencia la tensión del enchufe, es evidente que nunca será la oficial. Fluctua constantemente según la carga de tu línea y de la de tus vecinos. Además también depende de la distancia al centro de transformación, de la sección de los cables etc.


----------



## nelobe (Abr 16, 2011)

scooter, entonces 
¿como puedo ajustarlo correctamente? 
¿en que me baso para la medicion?

Saludo


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2011)

Con una tensión de referencia que sea fiable, la del enchufe NUNCA lo es
Se supone que tu equipo está calibrado ¿Que problema tiene que lleguen 235V o 220V? Es una cosa totalmente normal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2011)

nelobe dijo:


> scooter, entonces
> ¿como puedo ajustarlo correctamente?
> ¿en que me baso para la medicion?
> 
> Saludo



¿ Y por que presupones que tu multímetro esta *"Desajustado"* ?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2011)

Será del "todo a cien".

En general estará mas ajustado el instrumento que cualquier fuente que te encuentres por ahí; una pila de 1,5V raramente va a tener esa tensión exacta y con todo lo demás igual


----------



## nelobe (Abr 17, 2011)

Bueno, se agradecen los comentarios.

Con respecto a presuponer que esté desajustado, pues no digo que lo esté, pero al comprobarlo con otro multimetro, diferian un poco y por eso realice la consulta y queria saber cual era el voltaje normal, y si habia forma de comprobarlo de  forma casera.

Pero viendo que a  nivel casero, es dificil realizar la comprobación, ó por lo menos nadie ha sabido decirmelo, pues lo dejaré tal como está.

Muchas gracias a todos.

Saludos


----------



## Vin (Abr 17, 2011)

Lo más preciso que se me ocurre es que midas el voltaje de una ATX por el canal de +3.3, +5 o +12 ya que el reglamento dicta que deben tener una tolerancia máxima del 5%.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 17, 2011)

Una fuente también tiene tolerancia.
Si lo quieres calibrar llévalo a calibrar, te costará el triple que uno nuevo pero eso si, estará calibrado.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 17, 2011)

Pero vamos a ver:
¿QUIEN TE A DICHO A TI QUE ESE POLIMETRO ESTA DESAJUSTADO?
por esa regla de 3 puede que el que este desajustado sea el otro polimetro con el que comparaste.


----------



## nelobe (Abr 18, 2011)

Pues... por eso mismo lo pregunto, ¿como saber cual está desajustado?,,, 

Simplemente, era una consulta, y queria saber si se podia comprobar de alguna manera y ajustarlo. Claro está, que problema no hay mucho en que marque 230v - 235 ó 240 , simplemente es para que marcara lo mas ajustado posible. 


*Vin*, 
¿la fuente me serviria una de un PC?... Claro eso seria para Vdc.
Si mido en la de +12v, el 5% serian 0.6v, por lo que la medicion ¿tendria que estar entre 11.4 y 12.6?... mucha diferencia habria, 1.2v, eso me parece mucho desfase para comprobarlo.

Y para Vac, que podria usar?


Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2011)

Una fuente tampoco sirve, es normal que de 4,9 o 5,1V


----------



## Vin (Abr 18, 2011)

Si es lo que dije, hay tolerancia, pero al menos es más aproximado que tomar de un enchufe o de un transformador cualquiera.

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2011)

¿Seguro? 0,1V sobre 5 es una bonita tolerancia.


----------



## Vin (Abr 18, 2011)

Pues ya me dirás la de un transformador de cualquier otro aparato doméstico, me parece que las ATX del PC es de lo más preciso que se puede encontrar en una casa, vale que no sea preciso, no te lo discuto, pero si de lo más que hay "domesticamente".

Y si no, di tu de donde propondrías tomar la medición.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 18, 2011)

Básicamente de ningún sitio fiable. Solo queda conformarse.
Eso o comprara mediciones con otro polímetro que se de por calibrado midiendo donde sea.
Normalmente tienen dos ajustes, el de cero y el de ganancia y tocarlos suele ser garantía de descalabro del instrumento.
Si no sale un disparate de uno a otro lo normal es no tocarlo.


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 18, 2011)

Podrías compararlo con uno de marca y recien comprado, Fluke, etc, pero aún así, la tensión de red no es perfectamente senoidal, tiene armónicos, sobre todo si estás en una zona industrial, luego si tu polímetro no es True RMS y lo comparas con uno Fluke, aunque los dos estén perfectamente calibrados te medirán distinto. Dos de mis polímetros tienen más de 30 años y me fío de ellos.. Si puedo esta noche haré una comparativa con mis 5 polímetros, el último tiene menos de dos meses.


----------



## dantonio (Abr 18, 2011)

También puedes tener en cuenta la posibilidad de establecer una tensión precisa 
de referencia, empleando dispositivos ideados para esos fines, tal cual el que 
aparece en este link:
http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM4050.html#Overview
Desde ya, solo resultaría útil para calibrar una escala determinada, relacionada 
al valor de referencia del componente susodicho.
Suerte.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Abr 18, 2011)

dantonio dijo:


> También puedes tener en cuenta la posibilidad de establecer una tensión precisa
> de referencia, empleando dispositivos ideados para esos fines, tal cual el que
> aparece en este link:
> http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM4050.html#Overview
> ...



Pero eso sera para CC ¿no? y la pregunta viene encaminada para CA.
?


----------



## dantonio (Abr 18, 2011)

A no dudarlo, mi sugerencia solo pretendía establecer una referencia confiable 
para ser hipotéticamente empleada en la calibración de un polímetro en su función
voltimétrica, en una escala relativamente baja de corriente continua. Como bien 
se señala aquí, la pretensión fundamental de quien inicio este post, radica en 
establecer una lectura relativamente precisa de su instrumento personal en función voltimétrica, pero de corriente alterna. Citas anteriores pondrían en duda la capacidad 
de otros instrumentos para ser empleados en función patrón o contrastante, aún cuando 
para ello no se consideraría decisiva su jerarquía, por ejemplo, la de FLUKE, con tantos 
años de permanente vigencia y excelencia en todo el mundo.
Cita
<Pero vamos a ver:
¿QUIEN TE A DICHO A TI QUE ESE POLIMETRO ESTA DESAJUSTADO?
por esa regla de 3 puede que el que este desajustado sea el otro polímetro con el que comparaste)>
Ahora bien, para quienes pretendan realizar calibraciones precisas, existen instrumentos considerados patrones, pero de un costo considerable, aquí dejo especificaciones de uno 
de ellos.


----------



## nelobe (Abr 19, 2011)

Efectivamente, el tema trata de comprobar el multimetro en Vac, pero a nivel casero, si es que se puede.
Por respuestas que han ido dando, parece ser que no se puede a no ser que te gastes la pasta, e incluso así, ¿como saber si te han realizado bien la calibracion?...

Pero, al comprar uno nuevo, teoricamente debe estar calibrado,,, pero...
la duda viene cuando compruebas con otros multimetros y difieren un poco en la medición, y ya no sabes si esta mal uno, ó estan los dos mal...

*En fin, la cuestión es: * *¿se puede comprobar el tester en Vac a nivel casero, con una duda razonable?*

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2011)

si se puede... pero lo que tienes que hacer es un conectarlo a un generador de ondas (preferentemente senoidal) para revisarlo, o hacer tu propio generador con algun circuito y usarlo como patron

Si lo que quieres es medir directamente del tomacorriente no es posible ya que el voltaje varia segun el uso que se le este dando, y tambien de las condiciones del cableado, en todo caso lo que podrias tratar de hacer es conectar ambos mutimetros al mismo tomacorriente en el mismo punto para revisar que ambos den la misma medida, sin embargo esto no resolvera de cual eslabon es el que se encuentra fallando, el multimetro1, el multimetro 2 o el voltaje del tomacorriente

En terminos practicos es dificil que un multimetro se desajuste, a menos que haya sido manipulado por una persona que no sabe como usarlo y que lo haya maltratado o le haya movido las perillas de calibracion


----------



## Troglodita (Abr 19, 2011)

Hola.
He comparado un polímetro analógico de 1973, tres digitales de 1978, 1988 y 2011 y un osciloscópio de 2010.
Este ha sido el resultado:
El polímetro analógico de 1973 está un poco descalibrado pero podría ser que en ese año ya estuviera así.
En cuanto a los digitales todos miden más o menos lo mismo, habiendo entre ellos una diferencia de 33 años. Luego creo que puedes fiarte de tu polímetro digital.

Veo que no se han cargado las imágenes. Veré cómo arreglarlo.


----------



## nelobe (Abr 19, 2011)

Troglodita, gracias por tu aporte.

Digamos que unos 0.4v de diferencia entre diferentes mediciones, seria mas o  menos aceptable.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 19, 2011)

Troglodita dijo:


> Hola.
> He comparado un polímetro analógico de 1973, tres digitales de 1978, 1988 y 2011 y un osciloscópio de 2010....



Que buen experimento... muy ilustrativo....


----------

